# I'm back into the hobby again. Here's why :P



## architectd (Sep 8, 2009)

It's been a few years since I've had mantids, but I'm starting to get back into the hobby again. Mainly because of the 80 day expedition I just got back from. Anyways, I thought many of you might be interested in some of the photos I took. Maybe you can help me with some identification  

Lichen Mantid -  Liturgusa sp???

















Unknown Sp.





















Unkown Sp. 2











Unknown Sp. 3






I did see plenty more species, including one Acanthops falcata, but these are the ones I took when I had my camera at the time.

Let me know what you think,

-Craig


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]cool pics I love Acanthops falcata I want some of them bad they look so cool.  [/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Craig. It would probably help if you told us where you went on your trip. Honduras? Ecuador? Anywhere else? There are some great shots there, BTW.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 8, 2009)

Are these photo taken somewhere in tropical asia? Craig

The little guy in the first picture looks cute!


----------



## leviatan (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, I really like the triangular head from 4,5,6 picture!


----------



## massaman (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe next time you can do a little collecting of the nymphs that you photograph to culture or learn about if you ever able to bring any back!


----------



## Christian (Sep 8, 2009)

The trip must have been in S America:

1. _Liturgusa_

2. _Oxyopsis_

2. Some Stagmomantini or Stagmatopterini

4. _Macromusonia_ or a related genus


----------



## architectd (Sep 8, 2009)

All of those shots were taken in Amazonas, Brazil. I did find a lichen mantid ooth in Costa Rica. When I brought it back to the states however, the nymphs that hatched were too small to take on fruit flies, and died. I was able to bring it back only because the ootheca was about 1cm in length. In Central America, and Brazil especially, they do a thorough check for any species you might be smuggling back. At least for me  .


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! Such beautiful Mantids!


----------

